# How long do stars stay on?



## Pkh6965 (Oct 16, 2019)

Been driving for 3 months and had all 5 stars for a while. Now all of a sudden I have 7 4s and 1 each of a 3, 2, and a 1. Also has an email from support that someone reported they were uncomfortable with my speed. I always go the speed limit even on the highways which are higher. I think I know who it was though and I had to take them to our neighboring town which I’m not too familiar with and I missed the turn. Then the woman proceeded to give me the directions. Rating is now 4.91.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​So innocent &#128525;

Come to daddy...
.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Pkh6965 said:


> Been driving for 3 months and had all 5 stars for a while. Now all of a sudden I have 7 4s and 1 each of a 3, 2, and a 1. Also has an email from support that someone reported they were uncomfortable with my speed. I always go the speed limit even on the highways which are higher. I think I know who it was though and I had to take them to our neighboring town which I'm not too familiar with and I missed the turn. Then the woman proceeded to give me the directions. Rating is now 4.91.


They were uncomfortable with you going so slow when they were in a hurry!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Pkh6965 said:


> Been driving for 3 months and had all 5 stars for a while. Now all of a sudden I have 7 4s and 1 each of a 3, 2, and a 1. Also has an email from support that someone reported they were uncomfortable with my speed. I always go the speed limit even on the highways which are higher. I think I know who it was though and I had to take them to our neighboring town which I'm not too familiar with and I missed the turn. Then the woman proceeded to give me the directions. Rating is now 4.91.


Can you post a screen shot of your un-redacted profile so that we may get a little bit better idea of your situation?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Pkh6965 said:


> Been driving for 3 months and had all 5 stars for a while. Now all of a sudden I have 7 4s and 1 each of a 3, 2, and a 1. Also has an email from support that someone reported they were uncomfortable with my speed. I always go the speed limit even on the highways which are higher. I think I know who it was though and I had to take them to our neighboring town which I'm not too familiar with and I missed the turn. Then the woman proceeded to give me the directions. Rating is now 4.91.


They start falling off after 100 for Lyft and 500 for Uber.

Don't worry about ratings.

https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-ratings-work/
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013079948-Driver-and-passenger-ratings


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Our particular star is supposed to last another 4 or 5 billion years before it implodes and sucks up the solar system.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's a rolling 500. With fewer than 500 your ave rating can take big swings. Do you view your ratings often? Have any feedback posted by pax? Seems you have a bunch of sub 5 ratings; do you kinda know what caused them? You even have the hard to get 2...

I'd view the ratings every day so you can see what is going on; once you get to 500 harder to tell.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> They were uncomfortable with you going so slow when they were in a hurry!


Then Uber-bot assumes you were speeding.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Pax lie. It's part of the the universe. Dont worry about it


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

4.91 means you're a highly rated driver, 2 1/2 years ago when I started driving uber my rating dropped faster than a chicken can peck, in my first weeks I fell to deactivating point 4.60, I even received an email from uber about it.

I remember that I was driving like a stiff, sometimes I took wrong turns, I felt like pax were noticing how shaky I was, but then I started to loosen up and drive with more confidence.

I improved to 4.80, then I improved to 4.90, which is now my average, my highest is 4.94, I stay between 4.89 and 4.92, the bottom line is that if you drive with confidence you'll be fine, just be courteous and learn how to de-escalate certain situations.

Also learn how to avoid certain areas like "ghetto" areas, it sounds diminishing but that is the reality, also screen the riders rating before accepting, although ratings can be deceiving, sometimes low rated riders can be good riders.

Lol &#128518; I still have the email uber sent me 2 1/2 years ago.










Now answering your question your rating is based on your last 500 rated trips which means for every rating you get the trip before your 500th rated trip gets pushed out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Our particular star is supposed to last another 4 or 5 billion years before it implodes and sucks up the solar system.


In that case the search for intelligent life will have to continue elsewhere.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Pkh6965 said:


> Been driving for 3 months and had all 5 stars for a while. Now all of a sudden I have 7 4s and 1 each of a 3, 2, and a 1. Also has an email from support that someone reported they were uncomfortable with my speed. I always go the speed limit even on the highways which are higher. I think I know who it was though and I had to take them to our neighboring town which I'm not too familiar with and I missed the turn. Then the woman proceeded to give me the directions. Rating is now 4.91.


drive with confidence!.... in the first months of rideshare I used to apologize for a missed turn....mistake because half the time the passx doesn't notice it... we all at times will miss a turn or due to traffic etc can't make the turn... just carry on!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should be very proud of knocking down that two star rating in only three months. Some drivers take years to get their first two star.


----------

